# Bay/Frame coating suggestions?



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I am getting the engine pulled on my 71 in a few weeks. I am prepping materials and other items to replace on the block including paint. I also want to refinish the Bay and frame in that area.

Does anyone have a suggestion for compartment/Bay, Frame paint or coating?? Currently it looks like a blindfolded four year old with a can of spray paint did it. There is a place nearby that does powder coating and wondered if that would be a good thing for some of the removables.. I want to get it back to somewhat of an original look. 

Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

powder coating is great ,make sure any threaded areas are covered. POR-15 is a great alternative, brushable and it lays down like glass. When it dries you can hit it with a hammer and it wont chip- also resists all chemicals, I did the frame,rear end, engine area, inner fenders and the complete bottom of the car I am very happy with results.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I used Eastwood's Ceramic 2k Chassis Satin Black on mine, so far it's holding up very well.

Bear


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I talked to a few guys over the weekend that went with Glossy finishes in their bays. The regretted it because it seems to show every flaw. Probably a bit more cleanable though. Thanks for the input. I will put up a pictorial when the engine gets pulled. Can't wait to get her on the road and in to some Cruise-ins..

Dan


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The Satin Black isn't glossy.. Eastwood has two versions of their Ceramic 2k Chassis Black --- gloss and satin.

You can see the satin black on my firewall







.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

This is semi gloss POR 15 on frame rails and control arms, 60% gloss paint on firewall and upper dash areas.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

The pictures are great. Thanks! I'm getting real jazzed now to get er cleaned up and looking pretty. I am planning to go back to the exterior color (white) on the firewall.. I am told that is how they came out of the factory in 71 at least. Will go SG black everywhere else. I may powder coat some of the misc parts. 

Here is my car as she stands now. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/awayjig/1971GTO#


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Whatever you use, DON"T use Rustoleum!!!!!!!....Great looking 71 by the way! Eric


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Jigaway that is a nice car


----------

